

Ask HN: What is your favorite setup from Usesthis.com? - mmaaxx

Personally I like Mark Pilgrim's because it is so unique. http://mark.pilgrim.usesthis.com/
======
fierarul
<http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/>

It's quite humbling to see the hardware he is using (9" display) just because
it's all that runs entirely on free software.

In almost every other article people seem to love gadgets and have a lot of
cool ones, but they only measure the convenience of owning one (hence all the
Apple gear I'd say).

Stallman is the only one that looked at the implications of owning non-free
software and he's showing that all his campaign isn't just talk.

------
statictype
Mark Pilgrim's was interesting. I also liked Richard Stallman's and Jason
Rohrer.

They were nice departures from the standard '15" macbook pro connected to a
30" inch cinema display'

I know that The Setup aims to interview interesting people and not interesting
setups, but these three were the ones I can remember that were different.

------
jorgecastillo
None really. Something I found surprising about this site is the minimal use
Linux/*NIX get from this personalities. I found surprising tha most people
used Mac OS X exclusively. I like Mac OS X but I don't think I could use only
that.

------
waferbaby
Yeah, I'm trying to branch out much as I can. Always up for suggestions, too
:)

------
cperciva
My own. Except that it hasn't been posted yet. :-)

